

Show HN: IG MVP – “Find Your Instagram MVP” [weekend Project] - redrory
http://igmvp.herokuapp.com/

======
barce
This didn't work for me. I clicked on the part where I share my friends list
(which is public anyways), and got a heroku 500 error.

